# Heavy Duty Khakis



## Seven Fold (May 10, 2009)

I am looking for a heavy duty khaki that can be dressed up for business casual or dressed down for yard work. I would like a relaxed fit, a long rise, 8.5oz or greater weight fabric, and would prefer a button fly. I am familiar with Bills button fly khakis but would prefer a fabric that is not quite so "distressed". I have considered Buzz Rickson, but I wear a 36 waist and would like something a little lighter on the budget.

Any thoughts?

Seven Fold


----------



## Reptilicus (Dec 14, 2004)

Did you look at Bill's Bullard Field Pants? It's a 10.5 oz. Twill, not button fly, but a substantial pair of chinos nonetheless.


----------



## Bradford (Dec 10, 2004)

How about the ultimate khaki's from Orvis?

9.2 oz twill, available in pleated or plain front and on sale 2 pair for $99.


----------



## eagle2250 (Mar 24, 2006)

I've tried the Bullard Field Pants and the Orvis ultimate Khakis and, if they are purchased at the two pair for $99 sale price, my preference is for the Orvis option, in this instance! However, being cut of very heavy fabric, don't count on wearing either option to work in the yard during the summer months...and (LOL)who does yard work in the winter?


----------



## Cardinals5 (Jun 16, 2009)

Seven Fold said:


> I am looking for a heavy duty khaki that can be dressed up for business casual or dressed down for yard work. I would like a relaxed fit, a long rise, 8.5oz or greater weight fabric, and would prefer a button fly. I am familiar with Bills button fly khakis but would prefer a fabric that is not quite so "distressed". I have considered Buzz Rickson, but I wear a 36 waist and would like something a little lighter on the budget.
> 
> Any thoughts?
> 
> Seven Fold


Not trying to be discouraging, but the pants you're describing don't exist. You'll have to sacrifice at least one of your requirements to find something appropriate. The closest chinos I can think of would be $68 Dockers K1, but their rise isn't really "long"


----------



## Patrick06790 (Apr 10, 2005)

The problem here is the dressing up and down bit. Chinos evolve — in my case, from "Dressy" to "Close Enough" to "Knock Around" to "Fish Pants"

Sometimes a stray bit of burning cigar ash sends a pair straight from the first category to the last.


----------



## Ron_A (Jun 5, 2007)

IMHO, Orvis khakis are the best option out there in terms of what you're looking for.


----------



## Trip English (Dec 22, 2008)

I've been contemplating the Bill's Bullard Field Pant as it's available in a slimmer cut. Does anyone have any firsthand feedback with these?


----------



## chiamdream (Aug 7, 2009)

Trip English said:


> I've been contemplating the Bill's Bullard Field Pant as it's available in a slimmer cut. Does anyone have any firsthand feedback with these?


Those are intriguing. I'm still wary of the M3 cut - I can't recall ever coming across a truly enthusiastic review.

Since we're throwing out $150 pants, I've had my eye on these - made in Brooklyn IIRC.


----------



## Cardinals5 (Jun 16, 2009)

Trip English said:


> I've been contemplating the Bill's Bullard Field Pant as it's available in a slimmer cut. Does anyone have any firsthand feedback with these?


I have a pair of the Bullard Field Pants - very heavy cloth, but otherwise strikes me as about the same as the regular Bills. In South Carolina, I only wear them in the late fall and winter. As for the M3 cut, Patrick has a pair


----------



## msphotog (Jul 5, 2006)

+1 for the Bullards!


----------



## maximar (Jan 11, 2010)

Just to throw this in. BB Factory outlet khakis are $27 right now.


----------

